# How old are you?



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I'm not sure anyone has ever surveyed how old the reader's are in this forum. Might be interesting to know that there are others who are in YOUR same age group.My question is "How old are you?" I'll tally the results after one month.I'll start it off by saying that I will be 38 this year.J*


----------



## Hook (Feb 23, 1999)

28 male. IBS C and D for nine years.[This message has been edited by Hook (edited 03-07-99).][This message has been edited by Hook (edited 03-07-99).]


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 1999)

Jeffrey,thanks for a wonderful BB.while you're on the idea of stats, maybe you could get info on type c or d, male or female, length of time with IBS? (d, female, 4-5 yrs).-cher[This message has been edited by cher (edited 02-26-99).]


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 1999)

27


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 1999)

Good idea!37IBS D (11 months)


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 1999)

44


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 1999)

29 on Tuesday. IBS for 15 years, C-type for the first 5, D-type ever since[This message has been edited by TORPEDO BUTT (edited 02-27-99).]


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 1999)

53 female, had 'd' for ten years but turned mostly 'c' type since July 98. Lots of bloating and gas which makes pain! Just keeps getting worse.[This message has been edited by thelazy_j (edited 03-02-99).]


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 1999)

32 IBS= C mostly but when D it is usually my fault from trying to much supplements or too many beers







Also have GERD big time!------------------Peter


----------



## mazzy (Feb 20, 1999)

Am 49....... "D" type.....







& thanks for this BB......


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 1999)

Peter, I was recently dx'd with GERD. Can't believe how painful it can be. How long have you had it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 1999)

52---serious D symptoms for about l5 months--also diagnosed with hiatal hernia, GERD and diverticulosis


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 1999)

47, "D", female, diagnosed Nov. '98.Jeffrey, how are you doing on the symposium notes?------------------Martha


----------



## Pekeluvr (Feb 7, 1999)

24, D, 10 years


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 1999)

60--IBS D--40 years!


----------



## Joe (Dec 13, 1998)

44 in 12 days.------------------*Joe*


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 1999)

50...D type IBS since about age 4. Also been dx'd with ulcerative colitis about ten years ago.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 1999)

Hey Joe, countin off the days, huh? hehe


----------



## Bill (Dec 13, 1998)

53, D, for 33 years


----------



## Phyllis McDonnell (Dec 15, 1998)

54 . D & C about 40 years.------------------Phyllis


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 1999)

46 D many years (lost count) Actually it has come and gone. Right now it has probably been about 5 years.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 1999)

I'm 39 C type had IBS for 15 years


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 1999)

c type..mis diagnosed ibs when it was crohn's but anyway im 19 and been sick for about a year


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

28--I was diagnosed when I was 22 with IBS-D. My sister just turned 22 in October and has just been diagnosed with IBS-C.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 1999)

70 YR. OLD FEMALE; D TYPE 3+ YRS.


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

Like Jeff, 38 this year, female......Had IBS D for about 8 years - had GERD, but had it surgically repaired 3 and 1/2 years ago - I highly recommend it to the GERD sufferers because I haven't had heartburn since!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 1999)

i will be 35 in Aug.IBS C&D at first now mostly D


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 1999)

I am 29, 'C' type, female and was diagnosed about 10 years ago.This might be a dumb question, but what is GERD?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 1999)

I'm 49.Diagnosed about 20 years ago.Was primarily d until lately seems to be changing. Couldn't be that the half century mark is coming do?Thanks to Jeff and all those who post the funnies and the gifs.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 1999)

I'm 48, mainly C typediagnosed '89 IBS-- mod. redundant bowel.Roly


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 1999)

39, not that anyone really believes someone when they say that.







Actually, I'll be 40 in April and looking forward to it.Hey Joe, since your birthday is so soon, don't ya think it's a good excuse for another party?



































[This message has been edited by Lynn (edited 03-02-99).]


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 1999)

30, D , F, 4 months


----------



## LindaB (Feb 13, 1999)

62 - Female - C type for 2 years + "extensive" diverticulosis + multiple gallstones. Doc says now it may all be related to sluggish bile from gallbladder and I will be having a Hepobiliary Nuclear Scan next Monday. Will be happy if it is gallbladder since there is a fix for that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 1999)

GERD is Gastroesophageal Reflux Disease. Its the backflow of acid from the stomach due the esophageal spincter (valve between the esophagus & stomach) becoming weak. There are various symptoms. For me, it was intense chest pain that felt like I was having a heart attack. I wound up in the ER last weekend because of it.


----------



## marianne (Jan 3, 1999)

65, F, IBS - C for 50 years (1 BM a week) D - after gallbladder removal -- for last 6 years.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 1999)

Gonna be 71 in May. Male, c/exploding D, Doing great on calcium. A series of traumatic events in early 80's probably kicked this IBS off and it just progressed.Youngest 19, oldest 71, average to date 43[This message has been edited by TB (edited 02-27-99).]


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

50-Female-IBS-C-diagnosed 15 years ago, but have had C most of my life.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 1999)

67 - IBS-D since I was 20


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 1999)

Hi Jeffrey-34, will be 35 in SeptemberFemaleIBS D, diagnosed in 1992, symptoms first appeared in 1987 total = 12 years


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 1999)

45


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 1999)

27/female


----------



## Linda (Aug 22, 2004)

I will be 50 May 17th.


----------



## Ama (Jan 24, 1999)

52 years young


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 1999)

25 and I have the 'D' type I have had it since 11 years old and due to a traumatic incident when I was 17, it became worse ever since.------------------


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 1999)

44 in 11 days-C type mostly, Hey Joe I'm counting too!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 1999)

36,ISB-D for 10 years.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 1999)

42, IBS-d for 20+ years (occasionally c when ate meat, but not since becoming vegetarian)


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 1999)

41 IBS-C Had it 16 years off and on (or longer)


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 1999)

I'm 44 too Ruby. I was just kiddin with Joe.


----------



## Judy (Jan 2, 1999)

52-Female--IBS-D since Aug 98 Before that had intermittant attacks of IBS for 18 years


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 1999)

Jeff: I am 62, female-IBS Dg'd Dec. l998. (symptoms started July l998 after a severe fall but have had C much of my life) Thank you for your interest and your hard work. While we are at it could we have next to our username a C or D or in my case belfor c/d although I am mainly a C type there are times when I am the D type.Sometimes a board member ask questions without stating the basic type, it is hard to respond if we dont know the IBS's type.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 1999)

31 years old


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 1999)

I am 37 on 10th March, D symptoms after gallbladder removed 2 1/2 years ago.


----------



## phyllisfin (Jan 27, 1999)

I am a 60 year old female, had IBS for 10 years (since major use of antibiotics for 5 of those years), mainly D, also have lactose intolerance, divertic, and GERD.


----------



## Joe (Dec 13, 1998)

*Jenni,*March 10th is my birthday too and if my figuring is right then *Ruby's* is March 9th. My son's is the 9th also.*Lynn,* you are right. It's time for another party. Is there ever *not* a good time for a party?------------------*Joe*


----------



## jazzr (Jan 1, 1999)

55 C for 5 years female[This message has been edited by jazzr (edited 02-28-99).]


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 1999)

I feel really young


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 1999)

31, female, d for 13 years.


----------



## Loretta (Dec 13, 1998)

38, female, IBS D all my life.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 1999)

Turned 46 Feb 18. D (occasionally C) for 26 years.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 1999)

Hi all, looks like we have a lot of birthdays coming up, I'm with Joe.....it's party time!I'm 39 until March 24th (and I'll still be 39 after that







)IBS-C for 9 years and despepsia for 2 yearsHappy Birthday HeyKate


----------



## Michele (Feb 4, 1999)

32, female IBS-D diagnosed 1 year agoHave had problems since my teens, but they got worse about 4 years ago after the birth of my first child


----------



## mel (Jan 5, 1999)

23 F[This message has been edited by mel (edited 03-07-99).]


----------



## jenny (Aug 22, 2004)

47 until March 19. "d" type since gallbladder surgery 27 years ago. I also have diverticulosis and had GERD which was surgically repaired. Don't let the docs tell you hiatal hernia repair doesn't work. Haven't had heartburn since.


----------



## Judith (Feb 19, 1999)

I'm 18, and have had IBS-D since 14 (on my 5th year).


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 1999)

Hey joe, I would love a party,last year I had my colonoscopy the next day so I had to toast with that lovely sweet muck they give you, and nothing else. I missed the last party in the chat room, and I might be a little hung over from the night before because when it's the 10th for you it's the 11th for me.!







JenniPS I also like the way you use the bold typing







[This message has been edited by Jenni (edited 03-01-99).]


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 1999)

22. D and C.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 1999)

34, moderate C & D for 20 years


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 1999)

"D" type...30 on May 1st. Symptoms since Sept. 1994 (sorry forgot to put how long in my original post)[This message has been edited by DElise1 (edited 03-02-99).]


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 1999)

50, D, F, 5 years ------------------


----------



## cheryl (Mar 1, 1999)

I am new to this BB and I just wanted to say HI. I am 41 and have been suffering since 1991 after gall bladder surgery.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 1999)

47 - D - "real" diagnosis at 36


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 1999)

I'm 31 and have had IBS for 1.5 years now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 1999)

Just turned 29! D type. Diagnosed at 20.[This message has been edited by Steve O (edited 03-01-99).]


----------



## Anne (Sep 1, 2004)

49, F, D for 18 yearsAnn E.


----------



## Katherine (Aug 29, 2004)

I am 16--will be 17 in June8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 1999)

I am 28 - have had D and nausea on and off for 10 years.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 1999)

25 / female. had IBD D sometimes C since age 7


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 1999)

26, female, d, 4 years!Happy B-day to all the upcoming birthdays!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 1999)

29 - mostly D - 7 years


----------



## Sig (Dec 30, 1998)

40 (M) D type for 22 miserable years.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 1999)

I'm 23yo and I suffer with D and have done for three years.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 1999)

35 yrs old / femalehave IBS? for 2 yrs, I think.Just diagnosed a few months ago.What does C and D mean? [new to this]


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 1999)

McMom, "c" means constipation and "d" meansdiahrreah.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 1999)

28 in 2 days, Female, D/C, diagnosed 4 months ago.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 1999)

I'm holding at 40; mostly C although I sometimes alternate between C and D for approximately 4 yrs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 1999)

Fem, Just turned 41. IBS C-G. Since Junior High School.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 1999)

37 - I've had IBS for about eight months.


----------



## Lena (Jan 7, 1999)

40 year old female with IBS-D since July 92, happened right after I got married. Wonder is there is any connection, ha ha. I've been taking Questran for 14 days now and have had no diarhea since I've started it. The last 2 weeks have been the best weeks since it started.Lena


----------



## kay (Sep 7, 2004)

29 female...IBS D for the last 20 years


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 1999)

I am 24. Type D. Had IBS as long as I remember, its pretty bad in the last few years.


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

38 years old. IBS for about 3 years, mostly D but somtimes C. [This message has been edited by Blair (edited 03-03-99).]


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 1999)

52 in June. Mild IBS for as long as I can remember. Severe D type since Aug of 98 when my ileostomy was reversed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 1999)

31


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 1999)

F 27, IBS-D since 23.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 1999)

19 years old


----------



## Carol (Feb 26, 1999)

I am 46. Diagnosed 2 years ago after getting gall bladder out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 1999)

26 year old, female, mostly gas since the age of 10


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 1999)

22 in May.Lifelong IBS/migraines/allergies/daily headaches/lung trouble/nausea/insomnia. . . cured 2 1/2 months!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 1999)

Just turned 40 here... 40 wasn't bad actually. But I have always said, it isn't the years, it is the mileage.


----------



## Stall Stalker (Mar 4, 1999)

44 and still kicking. I"m ibs D for sevenyears after a trip to Italy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 1999)

43, diagnosed in 90?; son 11, diagnosed new years eve.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 1999)

44, male, D, 20 years of long mornings and mostly mormal afternoons and evenings.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 1999)

21


----------



## anna (Dec 15, 2004)

25 - IBS since 14


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 1999)

19 and turning 20 in AprilI have had IBS for about 2 years and it's mostly IBS-D, but I also get IBS-C too.[This message has been edited by skapunk10 (edited 03-05-99).]


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 1999)

28 IBS-D diagnosed 3 years ago, suspect intermittently on/off for 14 years, been veggie last 10 years


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 1999)

Female, 28 and CD for the past 8 years.really, more like CCD "Constantly Constipated unless I have D"


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 1999)

46, c mostly, one year


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 1999)

Just turned 24...I'd guess about 3 years now....D type mostly, sometimes C.------------------"Dreams take time, patience, sustained effort, a willingness to fail ifthey are ever to be anything more than dreams."


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 1999)

21y.o., female, D-type IBS past year


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 1999)

43,Female, THANKS Shannon :> )for very funny similarity "more like CCD "Constantly Constipated unless I have D."IBS dg'd 23 yrs ago but latent & hidden until last 4 yrs on & off while dieting to lose 8 very stubborn pounds.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 1999)

Pat H 60-IBS-D on and off for 15 years, mostly morning problem.


----------



## LoriLee (Mar 3, 1999)

38/f/D since teen then C since 1996 alfter surgery. And im talkin some serious C, needing a bathroom is not an issue with me!


----------



## Nath (Jan 5, 1999)

24 male IBS/D 9years started slow and just got worse...


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 1999)

turn 30 in April,F,D (with a little C thrown in once in a while for variety), about 10 years


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 1999)

I'mk 24, and I was diagnosed i January-99, but I've had symptoms for about two years.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 1999)

21~F I'VE HAD D FOR 13 OR MORE YEARS------------------MARLEY


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 1999)

34. IBS'er for 13yrs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 1999)

28 female have had D for last 10 years and I live in Australia


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 1999)

Thanks Shannon for that new definition "CCD"....constantly constipated unless I have diarrhea! That is me exactly!!! *smiles*


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

24, female, IBS-D, 1 year but just diagnosed this January


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 1999)

My daughter is 18 and is an IBS-D for about the last 4 years. Had gallbladder out at age 15.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 1999)

I am 18 and female. I was diagnosed with IBS last august, mostly D but some C.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 1999)

38/F IBS-D had for 8 years.


----------



## Lisa K (Jan 2, 1999)

Hi Jeff & gang







a little late but not for the month's tally:turned 31 on 02/08.better health to all


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 1999)

I'm a youngin' at 18 and I've had IBS C and D for the last 12 years or so.


----------



## daisy (Sep 26, 2004)

25 years oldC and D for 10 years


----------



## fiona (Jan 20, 2005)

I am female, aged 32. I have SUFFERED for 4 years, after a second bout of food poisoning in 6 months. I experience symptoms as others mention, including c + d, daily headaches, acid indegestion.Not very nice!! I have found your site from sunny England. Keep up the good work.X------------------


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 1999)

34, D/C & GERD, diagnosed when 21 yrs.old


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 1999)

31/Female/14 years started with "C" now mostly "D".Jeffrey, did you ever post your findings on that symposium?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 1999)

Just turned 29 D for 6 months....------------------sandwomin


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 1999)

I'm 49 but my son is 13-My son and I have always had "nervous stomachs". It's been suggested that I had IBS, but my son was recently diagnosed and given medicine for it.------------------Pam


----------



## TorpedoButt (Apr 4, 1999)

Hey kids, just thought I'd ressurect this for the "Newbies"


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 1999)

61 male; IBS-D for 50+ years.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 1999)

Female-39. IBS-D since a teenager. Stopped for six years after my daughters where born, now it has been back off and on for about 5 years.-DebbyO ------------------


----------



## Dennis (Jan 13, 1999)

I just turned 50 and the best is yet to come. Greetings to all and so glad to have found such a group with similar challenges.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 1999)

Guess I have to log in as my temp alias till my password works again. 43, female, IBS-D for 25 years, have good days and bad.(Mostly good since Caltrate Plus--Thanks Linda!)


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 1999)

great idea! F, 33 this year, ibs-D for 10 years, right after first child born, on and off ever since, currently more on! Caltrate Plus has not helped at all, happy for those it has! Still taking it though, hoping...anyway, it's great for the nails!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 1999)

44 yr old. Just diagnosed 2 or 3 months ago. Definitely a C. Only remedy thus far has been FiberCon but it does nothing for the gas, bloating and pain. Just keeps me regular. Somethings better than nothing I guess.


----------



## Boots (Dec 13, 1998)

Average age to-date is about 37.8 years. Youngest post is 18, oldest is 70. TB


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 1999)

31 in April, 2 1/2 yrs (diagnosed 6 mos after birth of firstborn) c and d and like was said earlier, seems more like CCD! Also new to lactose intolerence; migraine sufferer. Happy birthday to all!


----------



## KES (Mar 4, 1999)

Turned 45 New Year's Day. Female. Alternate D & C. Very unpredictable. Diagnosed in 1976--when I first met my future mother-in-law. (Coincidence? I think not!) Also have endometriosis on my intestine (not a great combo); irradiated thyroid due to Graves disease, so now I'm hypothyroid and on thyroid meds for the rest of my life; lactose intolerance; very impatient; cooking impaired; and parent of two teens (challenging in and of itself, yes?). Own my own business. Helping my mother recovering from a stroke. Stressed?? Stress is my first, middle, and last names. (Sorry to go on!) Oh, and Jeffrey, THANK YOU so much for all your hard work here and providing us with this wonderful, supportive environment.


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

45, F, diagnosed 20 yrs ago with alternating D & C type. Strictly D now, for last 1 1/2 yrs.KES: You should meet MY mother-in-law! I think she single-handedly kicked my IBS straight into D drive when I married my second husband a couple of years ago.


----------



## maryb5155 (Mar 20, 1999)

almost 44, IBS D all of my lifeam marvelling at the number of responses! how many of us are there out there???


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 1999)

Female, 44, started with colic as an infant and have been plagued with stomach problems all my life, diagnosed with IBS five years ago. Mostly the C type but get horrible D when I have severe attacks of pain/gas.Happy we have one another -- Christine


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 1999)

33M. Sometimes C and D, never diagnoised just figured it out,have problems for at least 7 years, can't remember before that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 1999)

48 -This is great! My first time on and I'mhaving fun!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 1999)

36M Moderate c & d for 10 years.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 1999)

50 on 2/8,have had this since early 20's, but phobia of being embarrassed because of unpredictability of symptoms has increased in the last several years. thanks to everyone who posted a response


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 1999)

I'm female, 29 years old, IBS-C for 3+ years.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 1999)

I'm 26 w/D for about 6 years.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 1999)

36, I was diagnosed 2 years ago, although I have suffered since I was in my teens, when I was diagnosed with a Hiatal Hernia.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 1999)

Female, 26, IBS-C for the last few months.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 1999)

Female, 30 years old.Have been diagnosed with "spastic colitis" since June '97, "pre-ulcerous condition" since Oct '90, "nervous stomach" since '82.I wonder how many of us had colic as infants? Has there been a study done?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 1999)

HiI will be 25 this year.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 1999)

I am 28, Male - had D off and on for last 7 years (More on than off lately).


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 1999)

30yrs.IBS-D, about 5 yrs.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 1999)

Hi All, I am new to this board.34, Male, IBS-D, 5 Years.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 1999)

33,M, IBS d for four years, but occasional c to liven up things!







How many of you think the medical profession ignores us because it isn't life threatining? I'm starting to see signs of this "disorder" in my sons and quite frankly I think it's #### that we should "just live with it".


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 1999)

F - 57 - IBS-D 15+ years; also hiatal hernia and GERD.


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

Female, 24 1/2 years old, C/D, diagnosed at 18 (pr'y had it in milder form for a few years before that)


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 1999)

18 yrs old in 2 days. Have had IBS-D&C for 7 years.[This message has been edited by Sara B (edited 04-12-99).]


----------



## mitchell goldstein (Apr 6, 1999)

i'll be 43 this october and i've been suffering for 26 years(ibs/d)


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 1999)

will be 26 on monday. hope i dont spend my birthday in the bathroom. started 4 years ago after a trip to cancuun leaving me with a bruised bowel and a trip to the hospital for my graduation party.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 1999)

26 this year, IBS D for 6 years


----------



## ERIN (Dec 8, 2004)

I just turned 18 in January and I have had IBS D for 3 years


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 1999)

26 D with gas- 4 "or so" years


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

female, 36 years old, IBS D for 10 1/2 years


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

I am 43. Male, diagnosed with IBS, neither D or C, just pain. Also have GERD, now there is a problem. I live in PA (eastern)


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 1999)

At present, I am 41. I will be 42 in November. I have C and D; apparently have been suffering for a very long time; I was diagnosed in 1992 after the birth of my premature baby. I had a bad gallbladder (removed in July, 1992); had an ulcer(treated before gallbladder surgery); had a hernia too (repaired in 1995). The gastroenterologist also diagnosed me with IBS in 1992. Now I am trying to do something about it since a lot of severe stress came upon me about 2 1/2 years ago. Still struggling; I know about acidolphilus; I guess I will start taking it again on a daily basis. Thanks for the site. AMF


----------



## Guest (May 19, 1999)

BUMPING UP FOR NEWCOMERS


----------



## Guest (May 19, 1999)

14-CD I had it for a couple years now!


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

I'll be 23 in July. Female. I've had IBS since my early teens, but no one knew what it was until about 4 or 5 years ago. I was explosive D for about 3 years (we're talking 8 times a day! Talk about dehydration!). I've been mostly C ever since (once I didn't go for almost a month!). Lots of gas/nausea/heartburn/dizziness/headches/etc... You guys can relate.Sprout: HEE! LOL! In '93 I bought my first car (a red CRX) and the first week I got it, someone wrote Sprout on the front bumper. From that day on, my car was known as Sprout!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 1999)

37, female, had colic as an infant, d on andoff as a child, remember being told I had spastic colon at some point. Not told Ihad ibs, & didn't even know what it was untilhad several months of severe d when I was 27.Just thought I had nervous diarrhea.Told I was excreting too much fat, neverreally treated properly for the ibs. Had acid reflux since I was 21, after havingwisdom teeth removed, along with allergies/nasal drip. Now called gerd. Now having alot more c, and severe upper GI pain problems, have had one peptic ulcer. Nowesophageal chronic imflammation. Believe allof this is hereditary it runs in botth sidesof my family.


----------



## Anxious (Apr 28, 1999)

46


----------



## Guest (May 19, 1999)

Ellie: I think that we must be related! Our bodies sound so similar! I don't know if that is good or bad; but geez! when I read your post; it was like I wrote it!AMF


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

I'm 45, female, IBS D-type since 1985, but had infant colic (I'm told) and childhood food allergies. I'm new to this BB, and the Internet, but want to say how happy I was to have found this group. I knew IBS was common, but for 14 years thought I was the only one with such embarrassing and "socially unacceptable" symptoms. Thanks for being here.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 1999)

My daughter is now 9, but was diagnosed at 6. C-type.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 1999)

Just turned 39 - Male - D type - 4 months - every "D attack" so far has been on a Friday


----------



## art (Sep 6, 2004)

49 years old23 years U. S. Navy/RetiredIBS-D only, approx 25 years


----------



## Guest (May 20, 1999)

Hi, I will be 28 this year.c&d suffered with extreme pain for about 2years. Thank God I've been pain free for the past 5 months!


----------



## Andy M (May 17, 1999)

I am twenty-nine but have had IBS-D since the age of six. I can remember exactly where I was standing in my home town the day I felt that first hellish spasm in my gut. A week later I told my mother my stomach hurt real awful and I was crying. She told me that if I went to the bathroom I would probably feel better. She was right. I have been in that pattern ever since.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 1999)

Female, 43, mostly C, then D. Started having stomach trouble at age 6. Diagnosed ulcers at ages 6, 19 and 24. Current problems began at age 40 when my daughter was 2.


----------



## hmmmmmmmm (May 4, 1999)

61 female 9 yrs IBS and have D D and more D


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

I'm 29....will be 30 in August....EEEEEK! Female...IBS-D for 5+ years.------------------An' it harm none, do what thou wilt.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 1999)

33


----------



## Guest (May 20, 1999)

24,female, C type and GERD for 7 yrs, now diagnosed with hiatal hernia and testing for more


----------



## Bill (Dec 13, 1998)

Oops! Missed this one, sorry. 53


----------



## annette (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm 32 and have had ibs c & d for about 8 years.


----------



## Pussycat (May 21, 1999)

29, 30 in July. Mostly D, can be C.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 1999)

24. C. Misdiagnosised as endometriosis until a laporoscopy was done July 1998. I started taking Paxil to relieve the anxiety and the ab pain diminished until recently. I got married and moved so I believe stress has caused an inflammation again. I have changed to Wellbutrin due to the weight gain Paxil caused. I also take Prilosec for an ulcer along with an anti spaz.


----------



## Pat.. (May 27, 1999)

Was 37 yesterday . F D on and off since 86


----------



## Guest (May 28, 1999)

Female, 46, IBS-C since 1994. Will be interested to see the results of this poll.


----------



## loosey (May 28, 1999)

32, female, IBS-D, classified as a "post-infectious IBS" 12 years


----------



## Sherree (Mar 27, 1999)

Happy Birthday UKpat!I'm 38, D for 15 years.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 1999)

I am a 17 year old female with "D" type. I was diagnosed when I was 2.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 1999)

23 year old female, diagnosed with IBS about 6 mos. after gall bladders surgery, mostly D type.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 1999)

41 this year[This message has been edited by Cynn (edited 05-28-99).]


----------



## Guest (May 28, 1999)

45, female, suffered last 3 years, diagnosed March 99.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 1999)

23 D for 2 years especially after gallbladder surgery a year and three months ago


----------



## Guest (May 29, 1999)

28 y.o. female. ibs - D


----------



## Guest (May 31, 1999)

53 years, D, female, started in 1980, it is now much worse for the last 10 years.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 1999)

I'm a 33 yr. old woman with IBS-C for eleven years.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I'm 59 had this for 40 yrs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 1999)

41 F. Mostly diarrhea but, nauseating constipation at times. Marleen


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

28, female, IBS for 5 years. IBS C/D, at first mostly D, then mostly C, now it's just about even! (hate that nausea!)


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 1999)

45 F"stomach person" + 20 years(mostly C)IBS "officially" (colonoscopy)-1991C and D and alt. and just going alot(not D or C-a good day for me)heartburn/reflux/LOTS OF GAS-especially in AM EVERYDAY/abdominal pain, especially lower left side often "reasonably ok "(for me)for many, many months with little 3 day flareups of looseness every few weeks , take 2 fibercon everyday, have librax Rx for bad timesrecovering slowly from major flareup caused by Biaxin(began on day 5 of 14 day course)slow, diet related(for me)process, currently C, next time I post who knows? Could be D.------------------Nancy


----------



## Debbie A. (Jun 13, 1999)

I'm 36, female, strictly "D" for about 4-5 years since gallbladder surgery.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 1999)

43,D, have had it for 20something years, I think. Was actually diagnosed about 12 years ago.


----------



## kate-tn (Jun 14, 1999)

46- primarily "D" type; or perhaps the "C" phases are not as severe as for some, so I "pretend" that's normal. Although I recall "nervous D" back to my teen years, main difficulties have been the last 10 years.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

28...29 in Sept.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 1999)

35M, also have GERD take prilosec.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 1999)

19/female, I got IBS-c the day after Valentine's Day, this year, 1999, I have been in and out of doctors offices ever since. I really hope that I will find something that helps really soon!!Chrissy


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 1999)

GERD and C29


----------



## AndrewC (Jan 18, 2005)

36 male, D's since late teens, very bad in last 5 years


----------



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

Breck 36 Had attacks of IBS pains that lasted for 8 hours and put me in cold sweats about 5 days out of the year. The last 3 years, has been chronic pain and c and d with about 2 5 month breaks in that period.


----------



## TorpedoButt (Apr 4, 1999)

Bump for Newbies


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 1999)

male, 36 next month. c type for almost 2 years now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 1999)

51, D type, 7 years


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 1999)

29, Female, C&D, diagnosed with Crohn's 2 years ago, had it for 5. Crohn's in remission, just diagnosed with IBS


----------



## michelle8 (Apr 30, 1999)

31 year old female. C and D (only when nervous or upset) diagnosed at 10 years old, went into remission until I hit about 25 and have had it off and on every since. Worse since about age 27.


----------



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

Looks like I fall right about average. 43, female, and not really sure how long.... Seems like these symptoms were ALWAYS here, and just worse in the last year.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 1999)

39, Female, "D" typeprox 12 yrs


----------



## mark (Sep 12, 2004)

Male. D type. I will be 33 in August.


----------



## IBSfree-wannabee (Jul 10, 1999)

Female - 35. Have had D and gas symptoms. Began when I was a teenager - particularly when under stress. Had episodes of every day D in Highschool (before track meets); and also freshman year college - every day after lunch. Then pretty much diminished until I was 31 - began to get explosive D immediately after eating meals (particularly out in restaurants); occurs a least 3 times a month. Had lactose intolerance surface at age 31 as well. Symptoms include a vague headache behind my eyes and an irritabiliy and general uneasiness in my mood about 15 minutes prior to the first episode of D. Most attacks occur in early evening, and after 4 or 5 bouts of D in an hour or so - I begin to feel better within 4 hours.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 1999)

22 Female, IBS-D Diagnosed at age 15


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 1999)

I am 28. I have low volume D, sometimes C...ALWAYS intesinal pain


----------



## Stashaanna (Nov 29, 2004)

31 will be 32 in Oct.FemaleBoth D&C,mostly CI've had problems since I was about 15.The past year has been hell for me.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

28, female, IBS C/D for 5 years


----------



## blueeyes (Dec 10, 2004)

31 Female D for about 8 years.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 1999)

Age: 26 Type: DGender: MaleLength: 10 (years -- dirty minds!)


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 1999)

Male, 34.


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

I am 28 and have D sometimes C.Have been suffering since I was 10


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 1999)

34, F, don't really know yet if it's IBS - am on Flagyll -my internist thinks giardia. Nausea and D for past two months


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 1999)

20 years old, ibs-d for 2 years, female


----------

